# 3G system in frontier



## blownfrontier01 (Oct 10, 2003)

i'm going to put a new system in my frontier soon, and i'm thinking of putting 2 orion H2 12's in a custom box with either one autotek 2400 watt amp or 2 concept 1200 watt amps to power the subs. i'm also going to put 4 concept 6x9's in the back with concept 6.25's in the doors. i also want to put 4 mtx audio tweeters in with a kenwood head unit. i will also use an optima battery, capacitor(i don't know how big i will need yet), and i'll use a mtx audio thunder series 342 (350 watt) amp to run the 6x9's. i want to know what ya'll think of my set up and if there is any thing else you recommend i do or change i would greatly appreciate the advice.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

that is a good system but you can do better for $3000

also, you just plan on amping your rear 6x9's?
what about the fronts? Your entire sound stage will be in the back of your car, those subs will completely overpower your front speakers unless they have atleast 100 watts going to each side.


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

for 500 bucks a sub you can find better ones. i just put on H2 12 in a bmw and the owner took it out one month later and now wants one 13w7


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I say 2 xxx 15's with 1500rms going to each 

either that or a couple 6-packs of funky pups...they make you go BOOM, like so


----------



## blownfrontier01 (Oct 10, 2003)

well i've changed my mind on a few things. i've decided to go with two JL audio 13w7's instead of the orions, and i'm going to use two concept 1200d amps to run them. i also have heard that a new brand of speaker called razor makes good mids and highs so i'm gonna go with 4 razor 6x9's and 2 razor 6.25's. i'm staying with the mtx tweets and kenwood head unit. i figured if i'm gonna do this much money in a system i might as well do it right.


----------



## mercer_diamond (Aug 1, 2003)

i heard razor had nice speakers too im goin to have to check them out sometime


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Never heard anything about razor so I can't comment on those.

I still stand by my other comment, 2 xxx 15's will kill 2 jl 13w7 in SPL, and be very very close in SQ, and they'll be cheaper.

Are you planning on amping those interior speakers? If not you will never be able to hear them


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

hey blownfrontier!!! I love JL subs but just to let you know if you dont already the 13w7 is only available in a dual 1.5 ohm sub which will probably not be a good ohm load for most amps. jl has got their nicest subs set up so that they will only work best with the jl1000. and the jl has got one hell of a price tag.


----------



## blownfrontier01 (Oct 10, 2003)

well, i actually want to use a JL audio 1000/1 amp to run either 2 12" w7's or w6v2's. i also want to use a JL audio either 300/4 or 450/4 for the 4 jl audio 6x9's and 2 jl audio 6.5's in the doors with 4 matrix tweeters in the pillars. i want to run this stuff off of a kenwood excelon head unit. the reason i decided to go JL audio and spend more money on this system is because ultimate audio had financing and i don't have a motorcycle payment anymore. i am not really sure if i am going to use the w6v2's or the w7's yet i want to hear them both and if the 2 w6v2 12's are loud enough for me then i don't have to spend 1,500 dollars for 2 subwoofers.


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

I got my JL Audio 500/1 MonoBlock from ebay for $325 shipped, u just gotta be patient for the good deal... it took me almost a month to find one to go for that cheap ;( NIB and it's the newest model..


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

o, and I dunno bout the 1000/1... I didn't even bother looking into that 1 cause I mean... I only have a single Infinity Kappa Perfect VQ 10" but the JL 500/1 is a powerful amp and my sub just takes it like nothing... plus the box was built to specs... the sound is awesome and so is the volume... people always ask me if I have 12"s....  then I just let them know it is a single 10" and leave them in awe.... not saying to get Infinity's.... they r good subs, but there are definately better ones out there... the new phoenix golds r suppose to kick.... but u can't go wrong with a JL amp... sound is awesome and they will run at any frequency stable so u won't have to worry about blowing the amp.


----------



## jayrok (May 25, 2002)

With the 2 W7's, are you sure you are going to need 4 6x9's? Those subs might drown out your rear fill. The W7's are very impressive SQ/SPL subs. You might have trouble hearing the rear fill if they are placed closely together.


----------

